# Jo from Portsmouth just bought TT



## Jonut (Aug 4, 2008)

Just bought my first TT and love it. Am looking for few ideas bout stereos as only got single CD player


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome Jo, Coupe or TTR :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome why not get the OEM 6 disc unit from ebay and fit that :idea: also take a loook here www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

There are loads of threads about various aftermarket headunits, but as well as the cd changer an ipod adapter that going into the back of the OE unit is another popular choice


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hello and welcome to our little community!

Nevermind a HU, first thing you need is a TT Owners Club membership!

Once you have that, then try looking up the Parrot bluetooth headunit as this will provide handfree interface for your fone, and fully inegrated Ipod interface.

Otherwise, if you wanted a full satnav with slideout screen, adamTTR was advertising a nice system on the 'for sale' section a while back.

One thing, try and find a HU that allows you to close the radio flap even when the face of the HU is still on

Just be very careful who does the fitting for you. You need a competent specialist, not the idiots at halfords or some backstreet outfit.

HTH. Cam


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

welcome to the forum.

have fun selecting a good radio / unit.

you ll get more advice than you need -- suggest posting for advice in MK 1 section.

Jim


----------



## Jonut (Aug 4, 2008)

I have the coupe as just got rid of car with hard top convertible option and it was a nightmare! Have seen dvd unit which fits under silver flap and may be good............ not got I-pod so would have to buy one if want expensive unit


----------

